# A question about Warsmith Soltarn Vull Bronn (Angel Exterminatus spoilers)



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently finished Angel Exterminatus and I was wondering about something.
In the book


The Stonewrought earned his title because of his understanding of stone. So much so, that "some whispered it spoke to him, confiding its secrets and opening up its geological wonders to the touch of his entrenching tool."



Could it be that he was a psyker and that his skills were a very specific way of his powers manifesting?

I haven't read of anything similar in 40k fluff but it would be interesting to think, for example, the Adeptus Mechanicus using psykers who/whom(?) are able to manipulate technology.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Many of the characters were warp-touched. One kept seeing a face in his environment or something so yes it's most likely that he was a psyker of some kind.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it appears to a passive, almost latent psychic power. Not all psykers have powerful battle skills, but the Stonewrought's skills seem to be just as useful to the Iron Warriors.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

The problem with AdMech psykers is that the hardware upgrades AdMech members get as they progress destroy their psychic abilities.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

In Mechanicum, you also have the the character Dalia Cythera, who uses her latent psychic skills to actively work out mechanical design problems, so the Mechanicum can utilize psykers to improve machines. Unfortunately, the 40K Forge Masters lack the progressive thinking their predecessors, like Adept Koriel Zeth, had and probably move forward with destroying anyone who psychically/intuitively knows how to modify Mechanicum designs.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Braakbal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently finished Angel Exterminatus and I was wondering about something.
> In the book
> ...


Pre-Heresy, the Thousand Sons Pyrae cult was able to put their astral minds in machines of war, like titans...


----------

